

The startup family from France - erbdex
http://thefamily.co

======
johnnyio
They behave a little like the "illuminatis of startups". It's a kind of
YCombinator but in a closed ecosystem of co-optation, doing also lobbying
towards investors termsheets, public authorities, classic industries etc...

------
jbob2000
What the hell is this? An incubator? Venture capitalists? A social group? The
design of their page is obstructive, and really only serves to link to a bunch
of social media sites.

Also, what's with this weird kick to bring tech companies to France?

------
mariocesar
This is actually cringe worthy

